# GERD versus?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

rs and since the sore throat is so mild and comes and goes, I have not pursued recommendations. I feel pretty irresponsible and ignorant that I have no idea what he told me I had. Does this ring any bells? I plan to f/u with EENT soon and hoped I might be better prepared...my F.P. and G.I. are unsure. Thanks so much


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

I apologise for losing the majority of my post. To cut to the chase, 2/3 yrs. ago, had sore throat for 2/3 months. No other symptoms. Went to EENT who dx. ----??, saying "IT" is similar to GERD but isn't. He recommended meds. and at least yearly f/u but wanted me to be under the care of my G.I. since I have Cronhs and meds. ect and beleived it best that one person be in charge. I totally agreed. Well, in the intervening yrs., the IBD has been my "star" of the month dx. and, frankly, a mild sore throat was the least of my concerns. Now, I feel like an idiot b/c I have no idea what the name of the dx. is and I need to f/u. Of course I can go without the info. but just thought this might ring some bells with you. Thanks so much


----------

